# Identify Plants -



## simplepso (Jun 18, 2012)

Can some one please help me identify the plants below....

*PIC-1*










*PIC-2*










*PIC-3*










*PIC-4*










*PIC-5 *I believe from the search on the net, they are blyxa japonica/ Not sure.










PIC-5 - from the new joint root develops, we need to cut them with the roots and place them else where. for the pic below roots have not yet developed/


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As I mentioned before... 

1. _Hygrophila corymbosa_. probably the 'Siamensis'
2. _Egeria_ I think, but I'm not sure which. It will come to me.
3. _Cabomba caroliniana_
4. _Hygrophila difformis_
look at pics one and 3 here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=62&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila
Your plant is currently in between those two, on its way to looking like the first pic.
5. _Juncus repens_. Nice plant!


----------



## simplepso (Jun 18, 2012)

Cavan Allen said:


> As I mentioned before...
> 
> 1. _Hygrophila corymbosa_. probably the 'Siamensis'
> 2. _Egeria_ I think, but I'm not sure which. It will come to me.
> ...


Thanks again. Are you @ both the forums with different names... hehehe..

Need to mention - you have been of great help - i had not clue to what plants i had and would have never found out as well from the net search... Thanks a ton again.

I think buying the Cabomba was a big mistake / as it is not the right one for my low light low tech tank. And, i also came to know that the discus will nibble @ them.

Anyways, nothing yet as such - keeping fingers crossed as i have 4 discus in my tank.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

#2 looks like Egeria najas.


----------

